# ant hills on renovation topsoil



## SeanW78 (6 mo ago)

I know I have a sandy base, but after spreading 9 cubic yards of topsoil over 5,000 ft2 I started seeing little sand (ant) hills. Yesterday evening I looked out over new baby grass coming up and what do I see, but a bunch of flying ants, shimmering in the evening sun. I'm not sure what the best way to treat for this. It's getting into fall soon and I know at least some grub control may be in order. Who has treated for bugs during a renovation? I'm 12 days after seed down. I don't want to risk damaging the new grass when treating.


----------

